# Pay Pal Scam



## MA-Caver (Mar 2, 2009)

In red I point out the obvious factors in showing that this is a scam. Misspellings, certain phrases and atrocious engrish. Copy/pasted directly from the e-mail in my yahoo account... the REAL paypal has my "other account"... so far I haven't been told that I won squat! Note also the amount... not too extravagant (millions or hundreds of thousands or even tens of thousands of dollars) but not too shabby... I mean five hundred bucks is five hundred bucks... clever bastards aren't they? 

Watch out for this. :asian: 



> Congratulations!!!
> 
> You won the *ammount* of $ 500.00, due to the program "Together with PayPal". On 01 March 2009, the program "Together with PayPal", have been extract the 50 winners from each country that use our service online. To receive this award, you must enter the following: "your bonus code and data needed to load your account with the amount of $ 500.00, your bonus code is: PP-728******055734G
> Please notice that this information are confidential and must be completed in 24h from the receipt of this message.
> ...


----------



## suicide (Mar 3, 2009)

:shock:


----------



## Drac (Mar 3, 2009)

I remember speaking to the folks at PayPal a year or so ago when I was a victim of a scam..As they said to me,' Why would we address you as Dear Sir or Mam? "We know who you are"..If you have concerns simple forward the message in question to Spoof@paypal.com


----------



## Dao (Mar 3, 2009)

I tried clinking on that link it doesn't work! lol
I use OpenDNS which usually blocks scams, phishing, etc.


----------



## rdonovan1 (Aug 11, 2009)

It definitely looks like a scam to me. It's bad enough that there are Paypal scams to begin with, but it is even worse when Paypal itself does things that really irritate you.

Because of some romance scams that I ended up being a part of at one point I have ended up in big legal battle with Paypal due to their overall lack of security on their end which they are denying of course.

I have done a lot of research online relating to Paypal and I have found that they have a really bad track record with people as they are constantly taking money from people and freezing their accounts for no reason at all. 

There have also been a number of lawsuits filed against them due to their behavior as well. Because of what they have done to me and because my father is an attorney I have had a lot of conversations with him and with other attorney's regarding the issue.

One attorney told me that what they are doing to me is nothing but a ploy and while I have told that to my father, he still seems to think that it is not a ploy by them and what is funny is the attorney that told me that it is a ploy is an attorney who is under contract with Pre-Paid Legal and that is something that my father who at one time tried to sell Pre-Paid Legal got me into.

That's what really blows my mind about the whole thing as I would certainly think that he would take the word of a Pre-Paid Legal attorney as he knows for a fact that Pre-Paid Legal is not a scam and when it comes to trusting people my father is definitely not known for trusting anyone at all.


----------



## Big Don (Aug 12, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> In red I point out the obvious factors in showing that this is a scam. Misspellings, certain phrases and atrocious engrish. Copy/pasted directly from the e-mail in my yahoo account... the REAL paypal has my "other account"... so far I haven't been told that I won squat! Note also the amount... not too extravagant (millions or hundreds of thousands or even tens of thousands of dollars) but not too shabby... I mean five hundred bucks is five hundred bucks... clever bastards aren't they?
> 
> Watch out for this. :asian:


I got that same email, and I have NEVER used PayPal.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 12, 2009)

Big Don said:


> I got that same email, and I have NEVER used PayPal.



Getting these has nothing to do with whether or not you have ever used paypal, or have an account with whatever bank they are pretending to be.

Send out enough and you will hit a percentage of people that do have accounts, a smaller percentage of those will fall for it.

Click the link or view the images embedded in the message and they know its a valid email address, which will then get more stuff sent to it.


----------



## teekin (Aug 13, 2009)

Congratulations!!!

You won the *ammount* of $ 500.00, due to the program "Together with PayPal". On 01 March 2009, the program "Together with PayPal", have been extract the 50 winners from each country that use our service online. To receive this award, you must enter the following: "your bonus code and data needed to load your account with the amount of $ 500.00, your bonus code is: PP-728******055734G
Please notice that this information are confidential and must be completed in 24h from the receipt of this message.
To continue click on the link below:
http://www.togetherswithus.com/winne...bscr?cmd=_home
Thank you for using our services, for this, PayPal launch as many prizes to customers.
Thank you,
Customer Center
Peter Rosberg


Good Lord, these people spell worse than I do, before spell checker. Their grammar is well.... English is not their 1st language. Can you see a multi national sending this out?

lori


----------



## rdonovan1 (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm of the opinion that Paypal itself is a scam due to what I have seen and heard about Paypal as well as my own personal experiences with them. That's just my opinion anyways regarding it.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Aug 30, 2009)

Ive used paypal a few dozen times in the past few years and have never had an issue or a problem with any transaction.


----------



## rdonovan1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Ken Morgan said:


> Ive used paypal a few dozen times in the past few years and have never had an issue or a problem with any transaction.


 
You're lucky because from what I have seen they have gotten into a lot of trouble with a lot of people in the past and they have even had class action lawsuits filed against them in the past that they have settled on.

I think that what bother's me the most about them is that they seem to think that they can do whatever they want without any legal recourse under the legal system and I personally think that they should be held to the same legal standards as banks are under the law. At least that way you would have more legal protection and more legal redress if something goes wrong.

They are also very quick to judge you without cause. 

I don't know if anyone is interested but there are a number of sites out on the internet that talk about Paypal and many of the problems that they create.

www.paypalsucks.com


----------

